
Open Source Project– 1,700 Salaries Now with LinkedIn, Twitter, PMs- Share Yours - stepny
https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/
======
garthorama
Can you guys get more small to medium size companies? I have no interest in
working for one of these behemoths.

~~~
stepny
Unfortunately, there aren't yet enough compensation data points for other
companies for us to do an analysis. But, we did include a link to the raw data
where people have contributed their compensation for some of these smaller
companies:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BYn35bPjeUTZY_W_dkAQ...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BYn35bPjeUTZY_W_dkAQGb2WRkEMaLV2l8OVcrq4Xeo/edit?usp=sharing)

